# Deer down with new bow!!!



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

Shot this deer monday night about 6:15 with my new bear strike. Its the biggest buck i have ever shot i was pumped. It was about a 25 yard shot. Only ran about 80 yards and died on the edge of a field. 16 inch spread i was pretty happy  Good luck out there guys!!!!!!


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice buck!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

frick'n awesome look at that smile...

Congrats


----------



## SWAT Hunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like you hit the jackpot at the casino!!! Congratulations on a nice buck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

WHOOHOOO..man nice buck..congrats!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice buck Killer! Great to see those Stanton bucks. I lived there many years.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Pic says it all.. Congrats


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

what elation!!!!!

Great job, excellent execution.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Beautiful. I'd be happy seeing a buck like that in the woods.


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice buck congrats


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Buck


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!! nice buck, and feeling like yout on top of the world Hard to beat that!!Good luck on the rest of your season


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks guys Good luck on the rest of the season!!!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Atta boy!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Awsome! way to go young man.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice job, I'm still in search of my first bow buck.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

DANG! Great job and congrats. Very nice indeed. The big one that didn't get away. I love it. Thanks for sharing. I'm back out tomorrow evening. Can't wait.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice job! Congrats on a great looking buck with the new bow!
<----<<<


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

great job n great shot!


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

That's AWESOME! Nice job!!!


----------



## kbow27 (Nov 2, 2010)

Great looking deer.


----------

